# What is Froome's frame size?



## zion rasta (Aug 15, 2004)

I know he is 186cm tall. His stem length is 126mm

What size Pinarello is he riding?

Thank you for your help.


----------



## Purt (Dec 23, 2010)

It’s an interesting question. There is so much pseudo science out there right now. If you release the frame size, there are very few people who can properly interpret and understand that data. All you’re going to do is create is a lot of noise for people who are pseudo scientists. You can even write magazines about it. They’re so wide of the mark in what they’re doing, it’s quite scary. You can do anything with that new found knowledge. You can use that with a cynical view.


----------



## zion rasta (Aug 15, 2004)

*So what is the eff top tube length*



Purt said:


> It’s an interesting question. There is so much pseudo science out there right now. If you release the frame size, there are very few people who can properly interpret and understand that data. All you’re going to do is create is a lot of noise for people who are pseudo scientists. You can even write magazines about it. They’re so wide of the mark in what they’re doing, it’s quite scary. You can do anything with that new found knowledge. You can use that with a cynical view.


Is he riding a 57.5 pinarello, a 59? A 56?

Anyone?


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

I took the approach of measuring off a photo. Getting 57.5 for the ETT.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

Purt said:


> It’s an interesting question. There is so much pseudo science out there right now. If you release the frame size, there are very few people who can properly interpret and understand that data. All you’re going to do is create is a lot of noise for people who are pseudo scientists. You can even write magazines about it. They’re so wide of the mark in what they’re doing, it’s quite scary. You can do anything with that new found knowledge. You can use that with a cynical view.


That's pretty funny :thumbsup: (for those trying to figure it out ... it's a play off their non-release of power data, but portraying themselves as a "Clean team")


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Chris Froome's Pinarello Dogma 65.1 | Latest News | Cycling Weekly

Chris Froome's bikes of choice | Latest News | Cycling Weekly

It is odd they give his gearing, stem size, tire size, etc but not his frame size.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

With a straight-on side shot of the bike it's no problem to compare ETT and HT against a known value - ie the wheel diameter.

Froome's bike checks out as a std 57.7 frame. Why it would be a secret - I don't know.


----------

